# Flying Fish



## MYGOBYRULES (Dec 31, 2005)

GoTo Break.com and chckout the video of the jumping fish. It is the most insane thing I have ever seen.


----------



## talon4show (Jan 2, 2006)

Hahahah holy buckets 'o fish! Literally!


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

what? how do you find it? is it the one with a fish in another fish's mouth?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

just go here its easier... http://www.wimp.com/flyingfish/


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

LOL what an easy fishing trip :fun:


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

thats something i would do if i were a fish!
me :grin: 
my fishie freinds :withstup:


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

it needs directX to play it right?


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

windows media player - try to update yours or if it's not working might be your vid card (since you mentioned directX) - but i honestly dont see how it could be a directX thing


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

lol thats cool but i felt so sorry for those fish that were on the boat


----------

